# Mole Crickets



## Mewwwda (Jul 15, 2020)

I've been seeing the tiny holes with mounds of dirt around them for a couple of weeks, saw this guy on the driveway last night, so it's time to spray!

What would be my best option for them? Would like something that treats for them and mosquitoes as they have destroyed me while working in the garden the past couple of afternoons.

Have some Talstar P I'll spray tonight, but open to another option if it works better for these 2 pests. Also have Cyzmic CS on hand.


----------

